# Semen shippers and tanks



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

Please forgive my long winded questions. I am new to this part of livestock and I have lots of questions.

This will be my first attempt at AI. I was planning on using my vet's semen tank since he offered it for free but I hate the thought of not having free access to it on weekends, etc. so I am looking at buying a tank. I also have some semen I want to buy at one farm that does not have shipping tanks available. I have been looking at the different tanks available and e-mailing w/ Bio-Genics about their various tanks. So here are my questions:
1) Bio-Genics has a tank that can be a shipping tank or storage tank. Seems I could have it sent to the farm I really want semen from, have it shipped to me with semen in it, then order my semen from semen houses and place it in the tank until I need it. Does that sound right?
2) Are there places I could rent a tank to send to the farm I want semen from (even if I am not buying from the tank owner). I know I can rent if I am buying the semen but does anyone rent otherwise?
3) Are there certain brands of tanks those with experience recommend? Seems some tanks are awfully expensive for the same amount of canes, storage, etc. What's the major difference?
4) Is there one tank for beginners you all recommend or one brand you feel is the best?
5) I want a long storage time and the ability to hold about 15-17 separate bucks (three different breeds) as my primary needs for the tank. Based on that are there any suggestions?
6) I found a nice used tank (on here) but I can't figure out how to get it from her house to mine. I can't make the long drive right now because I am kinda tied to the farm, but no one will ship the tank full. I want the semen as well so I wanted it full. Any ideas or anyone able to transport a semen tank from IL or SW MI to the Texas Panhandle?

Any other suggestions for this I haven't thought of? Thank you in advance for any assistance.


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

No opinions on semen shipping or storage tanks? Anyone have any experience with the Doble 20 on Bio-Genics?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry I have no idea. If I wanted to know this I would simpy call or email Theresa Wade of Bio-genics, know she is going to likely sell you her stuff but she does have a really good reputation and quality products and information.

Perhaps send the same email to several of the semen processors in the back of the ADGA directory?

I know we have info in goatkeeping 101 about this, if it wasn't erased, and do a left hand search also. Vicki


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you Vicki. I have called Bio-Genics but Theresa is on the road. She's called me back but their number is restricted and they do not leave a call back number. I don't carry the phone when I am bottling or milking so I missed Theresa's call. I was just hoping someone here had a recommendation or personal experience they could share. I did a search for tanks and got some information but nothing with recommendations on types, etc. I appreciate your time in responding.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

MVE makes really nice storage semen tanks and shippers. I have a MVE 2000 XC 20. I refill it about every 3-3.5 months. You can google MVE tanks and shippers and find lots of info on them. In my opinion they are one of the best. I had a MVE Shipper, but found that it was a purchase that I made before I realized that I really didn't need to OWN a shipper. The only reason you need to buy a shipper is if you are going to be purchasing or selling semen on a really regular basis. Otherwise you just purchase semen from places like Superior Semen Works, Frozen Assets, Bio Genics, etc. These places all have their own shippers that they will send the semen to you in. Some of the larger private breeders who sell semen have shippers that they will send semen to you in. Waiilatpu does. Just make sure you are using a reputable breeder that will stand behind their shipper tanks and their semen. Always send it Fed Ex or UPS and insure it for the full amount of the tank and the cost of the semen. Be careful about buying used tanks. If you purchase a used tank make sure that there is some kind of guarantee that the tank will hold properly. The shipping tank/storage tank combination probably doesn't hold for very long. If you are going to be purchasing semen for long term use then you will need one of the bigger liquid tanks. The longest a vapor shipper will hold is about 3 weeks.


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you very much! 
I found the Doble 20 tank at another semen tank dealer and they were able to answer a lot of my questions. I want the dual tank because I have a breeder I want several bucks semen from but I have to provide my own tank. It's a very reliable breeder. I wish the semen houses had the bloodlines I want but the bucks I want aren't at the semen houses. I guess making such a big purchase is a bit intimidating when there are so many options and little online for reviews, etc. and the semen in it is a big investment in my herd future. I appreciate the comments about the MVE tanks. I feel better getting a recommendation from someone other than the company trying to sell it to me if you know what I mean. Sigh, I finally went to order the tank and it's on backorder until June 20th! Oh well, Off to tell the "girls" that I am buying them lots of dates so they better get ready and start thinking ovulation!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Dual purpose tank. That's cool. How many normal working days does it have for liquid storage and how many for vapor?


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

The Doble 20 has a 30 day dry/vapor time and a 125 day liquid time. Neck is only 2" but I figure I'll trade that for the other benefits. The other Doble tanks don't have the same holding times, but for $725 I figure the Doble 20 is equal to the other tanks in it's category.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I have been thinking about the Doble 20 too. Did you get one? How do you like it?


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

I did buy this tank and I really like it! I had semen shipped in it, I have carried it to shows to buy semen from other breeders, and I have stored semen in it. It is very easy to work with and quite worth the funds so far.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks - sounds like I should get one too then.


----------

